# Ice Wine Label



## Runningwolf (Apr 4, 2011)

This is a label I just made up for my Late Harvest Vignoles Iplan on bottling this week. Any suggestions or comments are appreciated. This label is only 2x4" to fit on ice wine bottles


----------



## grapeman (Apr 4, 2011)

The labels look as nice as the wine will taste. Great job Dan.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 4, 2011)

That's cool. I'd like to see one with the iceburg climber


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 4, 2011)

Rich, thanks for all your help. The wine did come out very good.

Steve where would you like to see him? opposite side?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 4, 2011)

I thought for the label but what about replace him with the i in vignoles. Just thinking outloud.

All your stuff is good. (as I wipe my nose)


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 4, 2011)

Actually that was my original thought and I have searched for several weeks for one to work. I didn't like any of them or they were too small.


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 4, 2011)

Make the circle an icy grape and have him climb that. I think he looks out of place.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 4, 2011)

That's a cool idea. I am only using an Avery program so limited on what I can do. Limited on knowledge so can only do limited work. LOL


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 4, 2011)

I know as sometimes (actually often) what I want to do the picture or the program won't let me. I'm always a step ahead and technolocical challenged.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 4, 2011)

I love the label but think the climber needs to climb off the label myself. I absolutely love the rest!!!!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Rob and Wade. The dude is gone from the original.


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 4, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> That's a cool idea. I am only using an Avery program so limited on what I can do. Limited on knowledge so can only do limited work. LOL



I think there are some great free PhotoShop like programs out there. PhotoShop is great but it is overpriced for the home user. I know paintshop is very good and cheap in comparison.


----------



## Flem (Apr 4, 2011)

As usual Dan, nice label!!


----------



## REDBOATNY (Apr 4, 2011)

Great label Dan ! 
I have pretty much gotten away from labeling, too much scrubbing and no time. 
You may want to check out Roxio Photosuite, I got it with a binocular/camera
purchase. It is easy to use even with your own pics, then move to windows label maker.
I just checked and there is a free download for it. The software was much better than the binoculars lol.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 4, 2011)

Awesome label Dan!!!


----------

